# how much weight gain to look for daily?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

If a rat is pregnant, how much more should they weigh daily? My girl was at 372 a few days ago but is at 384 tonight :/ not sure if its from the extra protein food she has been getting incase she is pregnant but that seems a little drastic over just a few days.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

honestly 10g or more either way can be gained by weighing them at different times of the day or when theyve eaten or drunk a bit more recently. The best way with a possibly pregnant rat is to weigh once a week at the same time of day and same meals. You wont see loads in the first week but it can jump by 50g plus towards the end. To be honest you can feel the difference too, once you know what you are checking for, its probably more accurate earlier on.


----------

